# Open feeding dry pollen



## RowdyFreeman (Apr 24, 2014)

I was wondering what others opinions were regarding open feeding of dry pollen? I have started doing it lately and it seems to be working well with many advantages. Are there any cons to this or negative opinions out there?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Since you are in CA most of the downsides to feeding pollen at this time of year are null. As long as the bees are getting enough nectar source or syrup they will continue to brood. 

You may want to keep a watch on how dense the population of the hive becomes as it could trigger swarming, but other than that, i can't see any real downside for you.

Over here where i'm at on the other hand, i wouldn't try it at this point. Don't want my bees brooding up too soon. They will start on their own sometime next month anyway. That's when i'll feed SUB to them and keep them going from there on.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

We have been unusually warm for this time of year, so they will gather the pollen and keep brooding. Be sure there are honey stores in the hives because even though we are warmer than normal, it's too cool to have much nectar flows in the environment. Other than that, the only draw back would be that you are feeding more bees than just yours.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

At this time of the year it is better to keep them inside with the patty sub. rather than
the dry pollen. You don't want to send the signal for others to rob your hives. They still have
to get thru the Feb. weather. So things may change by then.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I should say that I have no experience in feeding dry sub. But if a healthy bee has a certain number of "flight" hours why make them fly anymore than nessicary? To save lots of human labor I assume? I guess keep us posted to the end result.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

drlonzo said:


> Since you are in CA most of the downsides to feeding pollen at this time of year are null. As long as the bees are getting enough nectar source or syrup they will continue to brood.
> 
> You may want to keep a watch on how dense the population of the hive becomes as it could trigger swarming, but other than that, i can't see any real downside for you.
> 
> Over here where i'm at on the other hand, i wouldn't try it at this point. Don't want my bees brooding up too soon. They will start on their own sometime next month anyway. That's when i'll feed SUB to them and keep them going from there on.


What SUB do you use? Do you think it is better to put it in the hives or open feed? Does using SUB cause robbing?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

If you have a lot of hives in a holding yard near houses, its a good idea to put out some open feeders of dry sub to help keep the bees from buzzing around residences. Right now I have several barrels laying down that I keep sub in for the few sunny days we get . Throw a few sticks in to help the bees clean off on.Slope the drums slightly down hill . I am not trying to encourage brood raising in this cold wet weather. For that, I feed patties inside the hive, starting in January.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I was wondering what others opinions were regarding open feeding of dry pollen? I have started doing it lately and it seems to be working well with many advantages. Are there any cons to this or negative opinions out there?

I have found it to be the simplest way to feed pollen.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

> open feeding of dry pollen?<
This is pollen you trapped and dried? Not sub?

Does anyone feed dry pollen on a large scale?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think in Vanishing of the bees you see Adee feeding dry sub to his bees, just dumps it on the ground in rows it looks like around the holding yard.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Will putting out dry sub also feed rodent? We seem to have a population of mice,rats and squirrels that I am not keen to inadvertently foster.



loggermike said:


> If you have a lot of hives in a holding yard near houses, its a good idea to put out some open feeders of dry sub to help keep the bees from buzzing around residences. Right now I have several barrels laying down that I keep sub in for the few sunny days we get . Throw a few sticks in to help the bees clean off on.Slope the drums slightly down hill . I am not trying to encourage brood raising in this cold wet weather. For that, I feed patties inside the hive, starting in January.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I suppose the local varmints get there share.Not any noticeable quantity.I would be nervous about any livestock getting access. Might cause problems.

I remember reading the Adees would dump a 50lbs bag at each semi drop each morning at their southern Ca holding yard.The bees would have it cleaned up each day. Thats a lotta sub! (40,000 hives?)


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not trying to encourage brood raising in this cold wet weather. For that, I feed patties inside the hive, starting in January.[/QUOTE]

I also use open dry pollen sub..what is to cold? what problem do u see if the queen is laying now?


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

Everything in beekeeping is local. Feeding now to encourage brood here would kill them trying to keep the larva warm when it gets cold. Where you live you might get away with it but we got another month and a half of (for us) cold weather. I don't even want to think of 3 foot of snow around my hives but I have seen it here in the deep south. North it is an every year thing. 
Ask the locals there.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Same here. At this elevation, it can easily drop below 0 and get 3 feet of snow at this time of year. November and early Dec have been warmer and wetter than normal but it can change overnight. As long as there is plenty of feed packed in that they can reach, it doesn't hurt to have a bit of late brood deep in the tight cluster . There are also reasons to want them to go as broodless as possible about now. Soon we will move them to a lower warmer elevation where survival is easier(pretty close to the OP  )


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Bees feeding on dry ultrabee. Beepro and a product Heitkams in Orland Ca sell work well too.


http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0647.jpg


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the infos on the Orland, CA guy? I'm close to him so might want to
try his feed. Can you provide some contact information?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

beepro said:


> What is the infos on the Orland, CA guy? I'm close to him so might want to
> try his feed. Can you provide some contact information?


Heitkams Honey Bees
530-865-9562
Pat and Russel Heitkam
Sells Brewtech brewers yeast in 50 lbs bags(best I ever used)
Also sell Italian and Carniolan queens( I buy several hundred from them every year)


----------



## ehoffma2 (Dec 11, 2014)

In Michigan we use Dry Mega Bee in PVC TUBES. APRIL and OCTOBER.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nntkTnTI4I8

We also add a Microbial Supplement Called Super DFM Honeybee to the Mega Bee Dry Product.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXbB_a18x84


----------

